# looking for scope or with digital compass



## birdseye (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi to all: 

I am looking for a scope with a digital compass where the azimuth is superimposed in the field of view. Need for installing dish tv in area with lots of trees. I know I can use a compass, however, I would prefer to be able to find gaps in trees without taking my eyes off of the target, and this tool, I believe, would be most suitable.

a few years ago, I saw another installer with a device that looked like a pair of binoculars that folded into a carrying case. This device, as you looked accross the horizon, would have the azimuth reading in degrees superimposed in the field of view. I can't seem to find one of those anywhere. 

I did find a tool that may be useful, however, it is a bit pricey, and may not be suitable for what I need it. It's called the azimuth data scope. it is a 5x30 mocular with digital compass, bearing, and rangefinder. it retails for about $330. The description of the product claims, it is for sailors, boaters, hunters, and hikers. 

Any information on a suitable product would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Check out this contraption. I used it for many years (until I broke it). http://www.gourmet-ent.com/products/sat.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I fabricated an accurate sat finder from three ordinary, inexpensive items purchased
at Walmart for less than (not then) $10. (I already had the super glue on hand.)


----------



## birdseye (Oct 8, 2009)

Richard:

Thank you very much for the information on the sat site. It seems like a very nifty tool. Just out of curiosity, Did you find it to be very accurate? Will device work for Dish Network Installations?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The defacto industry standard tool for this is the Suunto Tandem:


































It's a compass on one end and an inclinometer on the other, and you use it with both eyes open (looking into the black rings), which let's you see the angles of what you're looking at. While you can't see both readings together, it isn't at all difficult to use, and is quite accurate.

The problem is that it is very expensive at $160 or so; I've seen no-name branded units for as low as $90 that work just as well, but may not be as durable under rough use.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

birdseye said:


> Richard:
> 
> Thank you very much for the information on the sat site. It seems like a very nifty tool. Just out of curiosity, Did you find it to be very accurate? Will device work for Dish Network Installations?


It worked just fine for me for C-band and Dish installations. I used it in Minnesota and then bought another one here in Florida.


----------

